# Pictures Of Hurricane Irene's Damage in CT



## LeroyLeft (Aug 28, 2011)

My daughter took these photos while I was driving to find gas to run our generator. What a mess! You'll have to have a Facebook account to see these, though, sorry. We live in Sterling Connecticut, right on the boarder of Rhode Island.

Hurricane Irene

Click above to view photos^^


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 29, 2011)

The link didn't work for me. Just post the pictures on this thread  If you don't know how it's on the bottom bar when you make new threads it's like "open" "browse" or something like that


----------



## coreyc (Aug 29, 2011)

It worked for me


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 29, 2011)

i saw the pics too,
cute chicks you breed them? ,
i use to breed chinese painted quails!  
glad your okay and sorry to hear about the damage it caused


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 29, 2011)

For a minute I forgot what forum I was on when I saw the peachicks and chicks.  So your house is ok?
I didn't drive around here yet, but hubby did and from things I've seen on the news there is similar damage here as well as flooding in many areas. We were very lucky. A branch did go through our travel trailer. Hole right through to the inside  and part of a tree hit one of our coops, but minor damage.


----------

